# Love Songs



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Post love songs


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

edited


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Van Morrison's Sweet Thing. 




AND then listen to this cover by Hozier. 




I always listen to the original first, then to Hozier's amazing cover. Feels like I lived twice, in different dimensions.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

My not serious answer:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

And now my serious answer:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought that said long legs


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

311 - Love Song
311 - Love Song (Live)



Senex


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

One of very few love songs I like. I'm a tad bit allergic to the usual generic romance stuff but this one's pretty intriguing IMO. I think it may be on the very verge of what qualifies to this thread


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

RIP love. -_-


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

^ cute.


----------



## boldaslove31 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe this is just the initial infatuation that can turn into love. A great moment nonetheless.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

From the ridiculous to the sublime (?!):


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

All the above choices are good and i enjoyed listening such music and its kind of mix songs. Nice sharing.


----------

